# New breeding male!



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey guys, it’s been a while! Well, a month or so LOL. Sorry for the lack of updates. I sadly lost my spawn, but will be trying again after I get back from my trip in September with a new pair.
I wanted to introduce my new boy, who is still nameless. He got stuck in the postal system for 6 days here in the Deep South and still managed to make it to me!


----------



## Betta Wave (Jun 27, 2020)

red blu galaxy


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

He's so pretty!!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

🔥


----------

